# Bathroom cabinet



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I started these yesterday. 








They are two bathroom cabinets to stand beside a pedestal basin. The cutomer didn't want one large one but two fitted each side of the basin! I made sure I took a template in cardboard for the sink shape. I have got the doors in primer and ready for painting and the insides of the two units are finished apart from the backs.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Make sure you take a few days off over Christmas, Alan....LOL

You seem to be so busy...........(which is good)


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally got the cabinets finished ready for the handles and fitting. I am hoping to get them fitted later this week.
















I still think it would have been better with one unit, but the customer is always right of course. :roll:


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After work today! I went to fit the cabinets. Here they are in place.
















It took a little time to scribe them to the basin. I took my time as the basin was an alkward shape with a few curvy bits at the top of the pedestal. Anyway the photos dont do it justice as they fitted perfectly I am happy to say. Customer was very happy with them too which is the main thing. I have a feeling I will be getting more work from them too. Worth the late night after all.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Like the design, well done.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen many pedestal basins, but never with cabinets underneath. Very nice idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Hi I will 2nd Mike's post 

=



AxlMyk said:


> I've seen many pedestal basins, but never with cabinets underneath. Very nice idea.


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work! Good idea, I like the split cabinet look. I do custom work and will add this idea to my list of possibilities.


----------



## PigBear (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_Your_ work is great, but I have to shake my head at folks that put in pedestal sinks _with no other storage_ available! 
"I'll just stand here and hold the extra toilet rolls..."


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pictures of the cabinet. 

I have a pedestal sink that is on the honey do list and I explained to my wife we would need a cabinet for storage. Trying to explain how it would look without setting it all up is hard to do, now I can show her your pictures.

Or maybe I should download them for her to look at later, if I show her now then I can't put it off as long.

JOB WELL DONE!

1 question, can you get to the pluming easily with your design?
Thanks again
Mike


----------



## cchowland (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice Job Alan!

Chris


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicely done Alan!

Thanks for sharing this unique cabinet with us.


----------



## robert edwards (May 4, 2012)

wow that looks stunning great job:sold: 
is that gloss paint on mdf?


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Alan, I am impressed with the scribing work you have done. Having spent a lot of time myself scribing panels to fit in an old house where nothing is square and there are lots of intricate pieces to cut around, I am intrigued as to how you got the pattern initially. Before the cupboards went in, there was no real reference point to know where the curve is, and moving backward or forward even a tiny amount would change the shape of the curve. How did you do it?

Darryl


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice indeed....well done.
Thanks for showing.
Paul


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Daryl, I was faced with just that problem trying to scribe the bowl. My solution was to make a template from some cardboard and stand it in front of the basin. I then roughly cut out the bowl shape until it almost fitted and then scribed onto this. As an added precaution I made the tops of each side separate so I could then slide them into final position before gluing them in place. HTH.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Alan I think that is a very cool idea! 
Looks great!


----------

